# Getting your g2 during basic? or After?



## JustinIverson (21 Oct 2004)

If anyone could hep me out with this it would be greatly appreciated. If you wanted to just get your full lisence would you wait ? but say you really want it so you could buy a car and go visit family and friends? 

Thank you.


----------



## JustinIverson (24 Oct 2004)

Can someone please just tell me what they think nething would be helpful...


----------



## Fusaki (24 Oct 2004)

You probably won't have time to get your G2 while doing a reg force BMQ. I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------

